# transmission fluid for a 2007 Pathfinder



## jluke (Oct 22, 2016)

What is an acceptable over the counter transmission fluid to add to my transmission, i would like to do a drain and fill, so would be adding about 4 quarts. I read that any Dexron 3 compatible is fine then i read that it will kill the transmission. Synthetic or no?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If Genuine NISSAN Matic S ATF is not available, Genuine NISSAN Matic J ATF may also be used. Using automatic transmission fluid other than Genuine NISSAN Matic S ATF or Matic J ATF can cause deterioration in driveability and automatic transmission durability, and may damage the automatic transmission, which is not covered by the NISSAN new vehicle limited warranty. However you don't need to buy genuine Nissan ATF. Valvoline Maxlife ATF and Castrol Multi-import ATF are a good alternative so synthetics are OK to use.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

NissanMatic "S" and "J" ATF are synthetic ATF and Type "J" is the same as Castrol Transmax Multi-import ATF, as Castrol makes the ATF for Nissan. Do not use Dexron III/Mercon! Most synthetics will work fine; just make sure they say they are recommended for use in NissanMatic Type "J" and "S" applications. I've been using Valvoline Maxlife ATF in two R51 Pathfinders for several years without any problems.


----------

